# Wren Guitar Works - Concert model build



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I posted this on TGP as well. I thought some might enjoy it here as well:

i met with David Wren to discuss a custom build and specs for an acoustic just over 2 years ago. The waiting list was 2 years at that time and since time flies, my number came up recently and the build has commenced. As most of you know, David is a fairly well known luthier having built guitars for some well known players and was one of the first apprentices of Larrivee in the 70's. He then switched gears and had a successful stint in retail as a co-owner of the 12th Fret shop in Toronto. His love for guitar building never left him and re-started building some wonderful instruments 5 years or so ago. You can learn more about him and his guitar building philosophies at:


http://www.wrenguitarworks.com/Introduction/introductionindex.html


The selection of the specs was a breeze - Wren is easy to work with and provides valuable suggestions. Incredibly knowledgeable about all things guitar and humble person.


After a few back and forth's including the selection of the back and sides, here are the specs we settled on:


Model: CONCERT 6-STRING
Top Wood: SITKA
Back & Sides: BRAZ 
Nut Width: 1 ¾” 
Neck carve: 21mm deep @nut; 24.3 @tenth; semi-circular profile
Scale Length: 25.4
Tuners: GOTOH 510 BRUSHED BRASS/EBONY
Inlay: Wren
Binding: EBONY
Side Port:YES
Pickguard: CLEAR MYLAR
Additional Notes: Manzer WEDGE; SPECIAL NK DIMENSIONS/CONTOUR, RFX raised fingerboard extension


Here are a few pics of the build in progress. I'll update as i receive more pics:


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

a few more progress pics


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Alex, I am so jealous.....  Congrats on getting on David's build list.

Links seem to be broken to the photos.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

The links are working fine on my mac a little slow but working.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> The links are working fine on my mac a little slow but working.


Yes, they are loading.

Now I am really jealous!

I bought both of my Bourgeois' from him (and quite a few others) when he was at The Fret. Super nice guy to deal with.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks fantastic so far. I've never seen one of his guitars but his name gets gushing praise over at the Acoustic Guitar Forum. I'm guessing that David must have has his own stash of Brazilian rosewood?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting build. That back is just perfect. What is the top wood, Sitka? Is that a bolt neck like Taylor and Collings use?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Moving along quite nicely. Yes, David had some BRAZ and the top is Sitka.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


stupendous!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Neck construction


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Moving along faster than I originally thought...the message from the luthier "I'm very pleased with the way its coming together"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable thread with fantastic pics! Thanks very much.

The guitar looks beautiful. I can imagine how it will sound.

Any idea as to when you will receive it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad you're enjoying it. I believe it will be ready in February (that was the original estimate)


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Alex Dann said:


> I believe it will be ready in February (that was the original estimate)


Looks to me like it's almost ready to play!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Last batch of pics for a while. Should be completed in January


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

It looks lovely, Alex. David Wren is a really nice guy, and every guitar of his that I've played has been exceptional. 

The French polish finish looks a mile deep; is that his standard finish, or did you custom order it instead of lacquer/etc.?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

oheare said:


> It looks lovely, Alex. David Wren is a really nice guy, and every guitar of his that I've played has been exceptional.
> 
> The French polish finish looks a mile deep; is that his standard finish, or did you custom order it instead of lacquer/etc.?


Standard finish. There is still quite a lot of finishing work to be done over the next couple of months.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The last batch of photos. The guitar should be ready next week.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Love seeing pics of craftsmanship and work and beautiful results.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Fantastic looking guitar. I have one question do you have any idea how many hours he spent building that one for you. Just curious that's all.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't



fredyfreeloader said:


> Fantastic looking guitar. I have one question do you have any idea how many hours he spent building that one for you. Just curious that's all.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks marvelous! And with David behind the chisels, it'll sound better than it looks.

Congratulations.


----------



## Lowlight (Jan 3, 2015)

Gorgeous wood. Looks to be a smokin nice guitar. All the best receiving and having tons of fun with it! 

Stuart


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Alex Dann said:


> Last batch of pics for a while. Should be completed in January


This looks sensational


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up the guitar, fantastic to say the least. Over the next few months it will open up and get even better. Here's a video of the build. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xeaJssxWuM


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Alex, it looks lovely. I's fun to see the pieces come together like that. Is the music on the video played on this guitar?

I only noticed the assymetric bridge right at the end of the video. Is that assymetry purely an artistic decision, or is there a sound reason as well?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

From David:

1/ the bridge shape is purely an aesthetic consideration. Some builders buy into the old Dr Michael Kasha theory of "impedance matched" bridge shapes i.e. the narrower width on the treble side promotes shorter wavelengths and the wider bass side promotes longer ones ... but my experience tells me the first three main modes of vibration (all of which predominantly pump the top up and down, not in a torquing motion) are the main sound-shapers ... and are not affected by the asymmetrical bridge shape. 


2/ That's me playing your guitar in the video, but tell people not to take anything good, bad or indifferent away from listening to that, as A/ my playing obviously blows, and B/ it was recorded on an ancient Boss BR-600 using the cheesy onboard mics ... after which I discovered its so old that no current operating systems recognize it, so I had to export out the analogue line outs then into an old Edirol to get it back in the digital domain ... all of which degraded the sound. 




oheare said:


> Alex, it looks lovely. I's fun to see the pieces come together like that. Is the music on the video played on this guitar?
> 
> I only noticed the assymetric bridge right at the end of the video. Is that assymetry purely an artistic decision, or is there a sound reason as well?


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Stunning looks and sound! I don't think it gets any better than a Wren! I still think of a Wren I played maybe 30 years or so ago that was the best among about 2 dozen high end guitars. Congrats!


----------



## Lowlight (Jan 3, 2015)

*Concert model build*

What I can hear is tremendous note separation and articulation. I can only imagine what it sounds like up close and personal. Alex, you are going to get such pleasure bonding with this instrument. The backwood is stunning - a feast for the eyes. 

It must provide David with a real sense of joy to give birth to an instrument of such beauty that will bring sweet music into our lives.

Congrats to both Alex and David. It doesn't get much better than waiting for, then receiving and playing a finely crafted guitar. 

Stuart


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Concert model build*

Thx Guys - it is a fantastic guitar. I/m very much enjoying this acoustic.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I had the Concert looked after by Dave Wren - shaved down the bridge to bring the action down a bit, and fresh strings will always do the trick as well. As much as it was a great guitar prior to the work done, it is mind boggling superb now.

Dave indicated that the project with Manzer and other luthiers is moving along and there will be an exhibit at the McMichael gallery in 2017 and also a documentary. Should be quite interesting.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Dave is an absolute master. One day, I'll own one.

Tell my old friend I say hi the next time you speak with him!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm just getting into the world of high end acoustics (thanks Paul at Bluedog ) but this is another level. What a stunning guitar - and a great string showing the build. 

One like button is just not enough for this (most of Alex's guitars, actually). Again, just stunning.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm just getting into the world of high end acoustics (thanks Paul at Bluedog ) but this is another level. What a stunning guitar - and a great string showing the build.
> 
> One like button is just not enough for this (most of Alex's guitars, actually). Again, just stunning.


I asked David once what I could expect to spend on one of his guitars. I was surprised at how relatively low it was...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve6D said:


> I asked David once what I could expect to spend on one of his guitars. I was surprised at how relatively low it was...


yes, the base price is low (and when factoring the current US/CDN cross rate, vey low). His book is full though and not sure if he will add customers to his waiting list.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Alex said:


> yes, the base price is low (and when factoring the current US/CDN cross rate, vey low). His book is full though and not sure if he will add customers to his waiting list.


A good friend of mine, who used to own the top indy Taylor dealer in Canada, waited two years for his Wren.

I don't really buy guitars anymore but, if and when I do, it'll be one of David's...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve6D said:


> A good friend of mine, who used to own the top indy Taylor dealer in Canada, waited two years for his Wren.
> 
> I don't really buy guitars anymore but, if and when I do, it'll be one of David's...


It was 2 years for me as well but now there is waiting list to get on the 2 year track.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Alex said:


> It was 2 years for me as well but now there is waiting list to get on the 2 year track.


LOL!

I have no doubt it would be worth the wait, though...


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Alex said:


> Picked up the guitar, fantastic to say the least. Over the next few months it will open up and get even better. Here's a video of the build.


Great guitar, terrific video. Congratulations!


----------

